# Lake Sakakawea Ice Fishing 1/15



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished the north end of Sakakawea again yesterday, a new area just off where we fished the other weekend. Kind of a weird weather day with haze/fog/low clouds all day, but just nice enough to fish outside without gloves (always a plus). With the 20 degree drop in temp. from the day before, the fish were really finicky. They would not touch any tip ups or dead rods, only those jigging. 3 of us came home with 13 walleyes, all caught on jigging spoons tipped with minnow heads. Most fish came around 35'.


----------

